# *urgent* foster mare needed dorset/hampshire area



## Jet90 (Dec 5, 2011)

Foster mare needed urgently for 36 hr old foal in dorset/hampshire area. Can anyone help please?


----------



## Doguiesrus (Apr 18, 2012)

Have u tried ur local equine vets they can normally help. X


----------



## Lily Joe (Apr 12, 2017)

You can also check on internet for foster mare


----------

